# Biting & pulling at arm/sweater?



## Marmalade (Feb 24, 2012)

We just got our sweet lovable Golden, Cash, on Tuesday. He was a year on February 2nd. He's very well behaved, esp. for his age. But he does one thing, & it's only to my husband, that is a problem we'd like to figure out/work on...

When playing he will bite onto my husband's arm [pretty hard too, he's left marks but never broken the skin] & then he'll pull away but bite onto his sweater & pull/yank. 

We don't really play tug of war with him, because I thought it was probably not good for him. The few times we HAVE played it, he will reposition his mouth onto the toy or rope & in the process accidentally nip our fingers or hands....fine for us, but we don't want our kiddos who are both under 4 to try to play with him in this way & get hurt. 

What can we do to correct this? SHOULD we be playing tug of war with him more to get it out of his system. Currently when he does it we tell him no sternly, which sometimes works & sometimes doesn't. I should also say that Cash obeys my commands much more readily than my husbands.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Tug of war is a great game for adults to play with their dog. Definitely not a game for young children to play so don't do it around them.

Most people don't really play tug of war to their advantage to teach the dog. The dog gets way to riled up to think and someone gets hurt even the adults.

The best way is to first teach the dog a game of take it and give. Start out with toys that aren't for tugging. Get the dog to give you a solid give before moving up to a tugging game.

Sit the dog in front of you or beside of you in heel position (have lots of good treats ready but not noticable to the dog). Ask the dog to take the toy when he takes it say yes then present him with the treat. Gently take the toy. Do this repetition over and over for short sessions over a period of days. If the dog grabs it and catches human skin in any way just say too bad end the game and ignore the dog for a while. Go do something else. Dog will figure out every time he touches skin/clothes all fun stops. 
If the dog is taking the item gently continue to play, and reward. 
When you think the dog is getting the game then add in the word give before taking the toy and giving the treat. 

To add in tugging. Tugging is only done for about 15 to 30 seconds at a time.

Sit the dog in front of you. Show him the tug toy and at first play the take and give game. Then ask the dog to take it and give a few tugging motions then ask for the give. Give the reward for him releasing that toy. Any time the dogs teeth touch skin or cloths stop the game and ignore the dog for a while.

You are teaching bite inhibition and building on impulse control. Many trainers use tug to reward their dogs in place of the food over time. You only want to do the tug for the 15 to 30 seconds max and get him to give nicely, as if you go on you lose the value you have built and risk the dog becoming over aroused and when over aroused they just can't listen well. You can repeat the game over for a few repetitions but again you do not want the dog to become aroused so end the game before it happens. Put that tug toy away and it only comes out when you want to play. 

From experience many trainers find that by using this fun game right after releasing the dog if you ask for commands that the dog knows you get really happy fast compliance. It becomes a win win situation.

Don't play the tug game around the kids because they will try to copy your actions and will end up getting hurt.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"When playing he will bite onto my husband's arm [pretty hard too, he's left marks but never broken the skin] & then he'll pull away but bite onto his sweater & pull/yank. "

He is playing with your husband the way puppies play with each other. He doesn't understand that people are a lot more sensitive. 
Any time he tries to play this way the adult needs to say too bad and walk away. Totally ignoring him. If this is done with consistency he will eventually figure out if I touch cloths or skin all fun stops. 
Try to play in a more calm manner and if you see him getting arroused it is time to do something quieter. 
It means we have to read them and be one or two steps ahead of them to prevent the over arrousal.

It really sounds like he is just a baby puppy in a big dog suit that the people before you somehow missed out on some of his training.


----------



## Marmalade (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, I def. agree that he is just a puppy in a big dog suit. He LOVES to play, esp. with my husband. Hubby is always playing with our two boys & Cash just wants in on the fun time! 

I'm going to explain to my husband that he needs to stop playing & leave the room when Cash bites his arm or tugs on his sweater. Nipping that behavior in the bud is the first step, I think. Then we can work on teaching him to play a tugging game. 

Thank you!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Solinvictus, you give such terrific advice.... thanks for the time you spend on the forum. You're definitely a blessing here.


----------

